# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Kuvendi: Ligj per barazine gjinore ne Shqiperi

## Edvin83

Nga Rexhep Meidani
Marrë nga Gazeta Shekulli

Më 17 qershor 2008, Parlamenti shqiptar votoi ligjin e ri (Kodi Zgjedhor i Republikës së Shqipërisë, ligji nr. 10019, datë 29.12.2008) mbi barazinë gjinore, nëpërmjet të cilit pretendohej të institucionalizohej një përqindje prej 30% e përfaqësimit të grave në trupat legjislativë, ekzekutivë dhe juridikë.

Por, siç do ta analizojmë më poshtë, me hilen në Kodin Zgjedhor, ky përfaqësim, pas zgjedhjeve 2009, ndryshe nga ai i pritshmi prej afro 30% ,ka arritur vetëm në vlerën e rreth 16%-shit.

Dhe jo vetëm kaq! Shihni kompozimin e kabinetit të ri qeveritar me 16 persona, nga të cilët vetëm një anëtare kabineti është femër, tregon se jo 30%, por 6% është rezultati konkret shqiptar! Dhe, megjithatë, çdo gjë kalohet paturpësisht me lehtësinë më të madhe! Nga shoqëria civile, por dhe vetë gratë votuese apo pjesëmarrëse aktive në politikë!...

Faktorë negativë e kufizues

Faktorët e ndryshëm që lidhen me pjesëmarrjen e gruas në politikë, mund të grupohen në faktorë kulturorë dhe ata institucionalë. Faktorët kulturorë janë më fondamentalë, ndërkohë që ata institucionalë mund të ndryshohen më me lehtësi.

Përgjithësisht, rruga më efektive në reduktimin e vështirësive dhe barrierave ndaj pjesëmarrjes së gruas në politikë lidhet më shumë me punën apo përqendrimin tek përbërësja institucionale sesa ajo kulturore, aq më tepër që kjo e fundit kërkon një kohë shumë më të gjatë për "tretje".

Kudo në botë, disa elementë të rritjes së përfaqësimit të gruas, brenda përbërëses institucionale, janë: futja e sistemit të kuotave, adaptimi i sistemit të favorshëm elektoral (sistemi proporcional kombëtar, apo dhe sistemi rajonal me një përmasë relativisht të konsiderueshme të rajonit etj.), metodat e emërimit brenda partive politike (që favorizojnë përfshirjen dhe promovimin e grave të edukuara dhe të talentuara në politikë), kooptimi dhe "kuotimi", rritja e fondeve për veprimtaritë politike të grave etj.

Dy probleme të tranzicionit shqiptar

Në tranzicionin shqiptar, në lidhje me barazinë gjinore, mund të theksohen edhe dy kushte të tjera: a) përfshirja apo integrimi i femrës jo vetëm në politikë, por edhe në tregun e punës, në kuadër të ristrukturimit të ekonomisë; dhe b) promovimi i harmonizimit të punës në familje, lehtësimi dhe ndarja e "detyrave familjare", përmirësimi i kushteve të përkujdesjes, ruajtjes dhe mbajtjes së fëmijëve etj.

Pa plotësuar drejt këto kushte nuk mund të konsiderohet e arrirë dhe vetë demokracia. Sepse, demokracia e vërtetë është ajo kur njëra gjysmë e popullsisë merr pjesë në mënyrë të barabartë me gjysmën tjetër në vendimmarrjen sociale, ekonomike dhe politike në të gjitha nivelet e qeverisjes.

Gjithashtu, po aq problem është dhe hedhja poshtë e barrierave kulturore e strukturore ndaj barazisë gjinore. P.sh., një barrierë e tillë kulturore ka mbetur ende binomi politikë-patriarkalitet, në të cilin mashkulli ka dominuar dhe vazhdon të dominojë lojën politike, kontrollin dhe manipulimin e saj.

Ndërsa, barriera strukturore janë, p.sh., vetë partitë politike dhe funksionimi i tyre i brendshëm, vështirësitë financiare etj. Për mënjanimin e këtyre barrierave, ndër strategjitë për arritjen e balancimit gjinor mund të konsiderohen p.sh.: sistemi i kuotës (quota system), përfaqësimi proporcional, reformimi për financat në fushatën elektorale, trajnimet dhe shërbimet mbështetëse për femrat që përfshihen në politikë etj.

Sistemet "Quota"

Sot ka mjaft vende që kanë institucionalizuar "sistemin e kuotës" për të rritur përfaqësimin e gruas në politikë. Kështu, p.sh., në vitin 1994, Afrika e Jugut zinte vendin e 141-të në botë në lidhje me përfaqësimin e grave në Parlament. Pas futjes së kuotës prej 30% nga "African National Congress", Afrika e Jugut kaloi, më 2004, në nivelin e 13-të, me një përfaqësim parlamentar të grave me afro 32.8% në dhomën e ulët; në Indi, "Panchayat Raj Act" u rezervon grave 33% të vendeve në këshillat e fshatit, atë të fshatrave të bashkuara apo në këshillin e distriktit.

(Sot konstatohen në Indi afro 1 milion gra të tilla të zgjedhura në nivel fshati. Një përfaqësim i tillë ka ndikuar në rritjen e transparencës dhe uljen e korrupsionit në këtë nivel qeverisje); ligji finlandez kërkon të paktën 40% të secilës gjini të përfaqësuar në trupat e ndryshme vendimmarrëse.

(Një gjë e tillë ka çuar një rritje të përfaqësimit të femrave nga 25% në vitin 1980, në atë 48% në vitin 1996); Argjentina ka një kuotë prej 30% të grave në listat elektorale të kandidatëve. (Si rezultat, numri i grave të zgjedhura në dhomën e ulët ka mbetur nga 2001 në 2003 tek vlera afro 34.1%. Në senat, aktivizimi i tyre, sado numerikisht i rritur, nuk ka dalë akoma aq rezultativ); Kushtetuta franceze u amendua më 1999 për të arritur tek një akses i barabartë i burrave dhe grave ndaj mandateve elektorale dhe funksioneve zgjedhore.

(Me këtë korrigjim, në vitin 2000, ligji francez për zgjedhjet u ndryshua në mënyrë të tillë që partitë politike të detyrohen të paraqesin numra të njëjtë kandidatësh burra e gra, me diferencë brenda një intervali prej 2%, për shumicën e zgjedhjeve). Pra, siç shihet nga rezultatet e suksesshme në pjesëmarrjen politike të femrave në Evropën Veriore apo rritjen e menjëhershme aty të kësaj pjesëmarrjeje, mund të pohohet se:

 Kuotat kanë rezultuar si mjetet më të shpejta dhe të suksesshme në garantimin e pjesëmarrjes politike të femrave
 Sistemet e kuotimit e përmirësojnë në mënyrë efektive politikën për të mos pasur më si strumbullar mashkullin, dhe ndihmojnë gratë dhe të ardhurit e rinj për të marrë pjesë në politikë. Madje, këto sisteme mund të shfaqen si sisteme me:
a. Kuotë legale (një metodë për të përcaktuar kuotën në statutin e partisë politike apo në ligjin zgjedhor, që kërkon dhe ndjekjen e kuotës nga të gjitha partitë pjesëmarrëse në procesin elektoral).

b. Kuotë vendesh të dhëna në legjislaturë ("legislature seat kuota") (një farë kuote zgjedhjeje që alokon një përqindje vendesh për gratë deputete, kandidimi i orientuar brenda tyre për këto vende).

c. Kuotë nga partitë politike (Nuk ka ndonjë kërkesë rigoroze apo legale për shfrytëzimin e këtij sistemi prej një partie politike, por ajo është thjesht një metodë, në të cilën vetë partia politike "afron" në mënyrë vullnetare një përqindje të grave të emëruara nga partia politike).

Vetë këto zëra ilustrohen në mënyrë pjesore në tabelën këtu pranë:
Lloji i kuotës Vendi Detaje

Kuota legale

Shqipëria Për çdo zonë zgjedhore, të paktën tridhjetë për qind e listës shumemërore dhe/ose një në tre emrat e parë të listës shumemërore duhet t'i përkasë secilës gjini. Për zgjedhjet e organeve të qeverisjes vendore, një në çdo tre emra në listë duhet t'i përkasë secilës gjini. (Neni 67, paragrafi 5)

Kuota legale

Franca Rishikimi kushtetues në 1999 parashikon që qeverisja dhe partitë politike duhet të rrisin përpjekjet për zgjerimin e pjesëmarrjes politike të gruas. Ligji zgjedhor u rishikua më 2000, sipas tij 50% në kandidim për të gjitha zgjedhjet duhet ta përbëjnë kandidatet gra.
Argjentina 30% e kandidateve gra për të gjitha pozicionet me zgjedhje të shërbimit civil
Afrika e Jugut
50% (idem)

"Poltrone"
Legjislative Tanzania 20% e grave në legjislaturë
India 33% e grave në legjislaturën vendore

Kuota nga partitë politike

Suedia Partia Socialdemokrate futi një sistem ndërthurjeje, ku në çdo zgjedhje kandidimi, mashkulli alternohet në listë me atë të femrës.
Norvegjia Partia Laburiste fut një kuotë për gratë, që nuk mund të jetë më pak se 40%
Mbretëria
e Bashkuar Partia Laburiste alokon 40% të vendeve për emërimet gra
Gjermania Partia Socialdemokrate (40%) dhe Partia e Gjelbër (50%) kanë kuotat e tyre për gratë.

Rasti i Francës flet qartë për një rritje të shënuarshme të numrit të grave deputete, madje me aplikimin e "Parité"-s, përqindja e grave të zgjedhura arriti vlerën prej 47%, d.m.th., dhe një rritje prej mbi 22% të legjislaturave të mëparshme.

Që ky sistem me kuotë, në variantet e ndryshme të tij, ka funksionuar në të gjitha kulturat, po ndalojmë shkurtimisht dhe në rastin e Koresë së Jugut. Konkretisht, aty vihet re një rritje e konsiderueshme e përfaqësimit të gruas në Asamblenë Kombëtare, p.sh., nga 5.7% (viti 2000) në 13.4% (viti 2004).

Për këtë janë shfrytëzuar këto skema kuotimi: është adoptuar kuota prej 30 % e nominimit për kandidatet gra në zonat elektorale rajonale (distriktet), kuota prej 50 % e nominimit për kandidatet gra në përfaqësimin proporcional të Asamblesë Kombëtare; çdo parti u përcakton grave vlerën prej 50% të përfaqësimit proporcional, madje dhe u akordon atyre vendet e para etj.
Roli i Sistemit Zgjedhor

Edhe sistemi zgjedhor ka rolin e tij në përfaqësimin parlamentar. Siç e kemi studiuar më parë, dy grupimet e mëdha të sistemeve zgjedhore janë: sistemi mazhoritar dhe ai proporcional, që janë sa demokratike, po aq dhe të ndryshme. Sipas statistikave rezulton që sistemi konkret zgjedhor "ka gisht" në nivelin e përfaqësimit parlamentar të gruas.

Kështu, p.sh., në vitin 1997, statistikat kanë treguar se vendet me një përfaqësim parlamentar femëror me afro 30 % të numrit të plotë, në 60% të rasteve kishin një sistem të pastër proporcional dhe në pjesën tjetër një sistem të përzierë.

Nuk ndeshej asnjë vend me përfaqësim parlamentar mazhoritar që të kishte këtë përfaqësim parlamentar femëror me afro 30% të gjitha vendeve në legjislaturë. Pra, siç duket, një sistem përfaqësimi parlamentar apo ai pjesërisht proporcional rezultojnë si sisteme të favorshme në rritjen e pjesëmarrjes politike të gruas.

Tek i njëjti përfundim arrihet dhe po të analizohet grafiku i mësipërm, që pasqyron lidhjen midis përqindjes së grave të zgjedhura dhe sistemit zgjedhor, në funksion të variantit konkret të tij: sistem proporcional, sistem i përzierë, sistem mazhoritar dhe sistem caktimi (emërimi).

"Maskulizmi" politik shqiptar

Mjafton të ribëhen këto krahasime në botë, për të kuptuar demagogjinë shqiptare dhe, mbi të gjitha, "gënjeshtrën" kryeministrore mbi barazinë gjinore, pas kompozimit të kabinetit të ri qeveritar!...

----------


## Edvin83

Eshte a habitshme se si ne Shqiperi femrat jane krejt te heshtura dhe nuk kerkojne kurre te drejtat e tyre! Ka mbi 200 OJF per mbrojtjen e grave, dhe asnje prej tyre nuk ka protestuar deri tani per perdhunimet ndaj femrave, trafikimit te tyre, moslejimit te tyre ne qeveri...

----------


## Geri Tr

> Eshte a habitshme se si ne Shqiperi femrat jane krejt te heshtura dhe nuk kerkojne kurre te drejtat e tyre! Ka mbi 200 OJF per mbrojtjen e grave, dhe asnje prej tyre nuk ka protestuar deri tani per perdhunimet ndaj femrave, trafikimit te tyre, moslejimit te tyre ne qeveri...


ke te drejte o Edvin,problemi qendron pikerisht ne mentalitetin tone te vjeter qe duhet te ndryshoje,se edhe vete faktoret historike te vendit tone ka treguar gjithnje nje nenshtrim te gruas madje ndodhin dhe ne ditet e sotme,te ngrihesh per te nderjtat e tua dhe te protestosh duhet te jesh e emancipuar mirepo femra shqiptare nuk eshte e emancipuar plotesisht saqe i nevojitet qe te krijoje nje nje identitet te saj,Sic thote nje shprehje :breshka: oha i sheron te gjitha,besojme se gjate kalimit te kohes femra te arrije shkallen e emancipimit mendor dhe jo te modes,gjithcka eshte e varur nga shoqeria ku rritet,ne si popull i tere duhet qe te fusim ide te reja perparimtare ne menyre qe jo vetem femrat por edhe meshkujt si mentalitet do te mund te krahasohen me vendet e tjera perendimore

----------


## La_Fenice

E kane fajin vete grate qe nuk kerkojne me shume!I nenshtrohen nje shoqerie supermaskiliste si ajo e jona.Ne te gjitha vendet ka probleme me kuotat roze por te pakten flitet,tek ne pranohet ne heshtje si diçka normale,kur flitet per grate eshte vetem gjate fushates elektorale.duhet njefare revolucioni te ndryshojne pak gjerat se femra shqiptare po humb dinjitetin çdo dite e me shume!

----------


## pranvera bica

Une mendoj se barazia gjinore ne vendin tone nuk ka per t'u arritur kurre...Pse... sepse ne  jemi vend patriarkal qe bejme pjese ne Ballkan dhe e dime mire se popujt Ballkanas jane impulsive dhe nuk  durojne  meshkujt qe te kene ne forumet  drejtuese ,femra...Historikisht dihet qe vendin tone e kane komanduar meshkujt,dhe eshte zor qe t'i zbresesh ata nga kali...Ne jemi vertet shume OJQ,por dijeni se ne mbetemi vetem ne fushen e kostatimit te problemeve qe nuk shkojne dhe kaq,se edhe ne qofte se dalim ne nje proteste ,menjehere fillojne telefonat per nderprerjen e tyre dhe kercenimet nuk mungojne...Te gjitha qeverite  ne prag zgjedhjesh trumbetojne me te madhe per pjesmarrjen e femres 30% ne te gjitha institucionet  duke filluar qe nga Parlamenti shqiptar e deri poshte ne baze ne te gjitha organet vendimarrese...kush e mbajti fjalen?Asnje qeveri dhe kjo Demokratike qe u zgjodh tani  e reduktoi numurin e femrave  deri ne minimum ,nje.Une mendoj se duhet pune e madhe duke filluar qe nga berthama e shoqerise qe eshte familja  dhe deri ne elementet e tjere perberes se saj,ku pjesen me te madhe e bejne meshkujt,t'i japin vendin e merituar femres duke i krijuar asaj avantazhe per te treguar potencialet e saj,potenciale keto qe po te gjejne  terren  besoj se do ndryshojne shume gjera e fenomene te shoqerise shqiptare ne dobi te njerezimit ...Ne ne radhe te pare jemi NENA dhe zemra e nenes e dallon mire te miren nga e keqja...Na jepni shansin qe ne te tregojme veten...

----------


## mesuesi_1

> C'lidhje kishte kjo me pabarazine gjinore ne Shqiperi? Apo thjesht do te shtosh numrin e postimeve!


une me shtu postimet e ...?! ja s'po me ze gjumi .... une te shkruajta shume qarte se ti u nise me artikullin e Mejdanit per me trajtu pabarazine gjinore ne Parlament dhe perfundove me i kerku anetareve te forumit me be peticion kundra Kryeministrit ....

do te ishte me e drejte qe t'ia drejtoje Edvineve t'Ramajve peticionin duke qene se qene ata propozuan kodin zgjedhor ....  :shkelje syri:

----------


## INFINITY©

Marre nga tema "A mund te kete me shume gra lidere ne shoqerine shqiptare", nga nen-forumi Kultura Demokratike:




> Udhëheqëse në cilën fushë? Ku mendoni se duhet të drejtojnë apo është më e mundshme? Apo, anëmbanë, pa 'diskriminim' fushash?!
> 
> 
> Me leje? Shtetare nuk bëhen dot sepse iu mungojnë aftësitë, gjithashtu janë qënie emotive. Ku tjetër?


Cdo koment tjeter do ishte i tepert!

----------

